
Research finds that ultrasound slows brain ageing in mice - oska
https://www.uq.edu.au/news/article/2016/10/research-finds-ultrasound-slows-brain-ageing
======
oska
Academic paper:

[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0164278)

